# Campbell Debut / Brook-Jones II / Selby-Simion / Mathews-Crolla + Undercard RBR



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

On at 6pm on the red button, Sky Sports 1 from 8pm.

18:00 - John Ryder v Yoann Bloyer
6 x 3 mins Middleweight contest

18:30 - Curtis Woodhouse v Joe Elfidh
8 x 3 mins Lightweight contest

19:10 - Rocky Fielding v Darren McKenna
8 x 3 mins Super-Middleweight contest

Float (pre 20:00) - Zak Collins v Ross Payne
4 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight contest

LIVE on Sky Sports 1HD from 20:00

20:10 - Anthony Ogogo v Gary Boulden
6 x 3 mins Middleweight contest

Followed by - Viorel Simion v Lee Selby 
WBC International Featherweight title

Followed by - Tommy Coyle v Derry Mathews 
vacant Commonwealth Lightweight title

Followed by - Kell Brook v Carson Jones
10 x 3 mins International Welterweight contest

Followed by - Luke Campbell v Andy Harris
6 x 3 mins Lightweight contest​


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


That might be my favourite thing this week.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah, totally forgot about the red button option, cheers for the heads up. :good

Will be flicking between that and the ashes, some decent names on the red button card.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ryder's boxing a southpaw ahead of his fight with Billy Joe Saunders.

He's landing a stiff jab with ease and is targeting the body with both hands.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

That's great.

btw, does eddie not believe in Ryder, sending him in with BJS later, on Boxnation?

Says to me, hes willing to lose him really, doesn't believe in him. Bet your arse if he beats BJS that'll change(my moneys on BJS though)


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ryder gets caught with right hooks too much imo

doubt he will beat BJS aswell


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ryder KO2 Bloyer.

3 straight shots landed before a big left hand sparked him.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryder gonna spark Billy Joe Saunders in September :yep


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Also anyone know what the plans for Ryan Aston are, moving forward?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> That's great.
> 
> btw, does eddie not believe in Ryder, sending him in with BJS later, on Boxnation?
> 
> Says to me, hes willing to lose him really, doesn't believe in him. Bet your arse if he beats BJS that'll change(my moneys on BJS though)


That's complete shit. Matchroom won the purse bids for the Ryder fight, then fucked up the paperwork.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Pretty good by Ryder. Looking forward to the BJS fight even more now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> That's great.
> 
> btw, does eddie not believe in Ryder, sending him in with BJS later, on Boxnation?
> 
> Says to me, hes willing to lose him really, doesn't believe in him. Bet your arse if he beats BJS that'll change(my moneys on BJS though)


It went to purse bids and Eddie won but they didn't fill in the paperwork properly and it went back out which is when Warren won.

It was either take the fight (and make some good money) or duck.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Also anyone know what the plans for Ryan Aston are, moving forward?


He's been on a few small non TV shows recently.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont think sending Ryder in with BJS says that Hearn doesn't believe in him. Ryder isn't a name so he has to be more risky with his progress, a win over BJS puts him on the map, a loss doen't knock him far back unless its devastating. Ryder needs these fights, they'll bring him more money and put his name out more.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Fucking Virgin Media, red button ain't working :fire

Thank god for Gary Barlow.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's complete shit. Matchroom won the purse bids for the Ryder fight, then fucked up the paperwork.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that petty nonsense, my bad


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Tony Sims trained Ryder?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That might be my favourite thing this week.


Wish I could take credit.

It was @Flash Jab's doing.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Fucking Virgin Media, red button ain't working :fire
> 
> Thank god for Gary Barlow.


Barlow talks a lot of shite but provides an invaluable service to boxing fans. Here's to you Gazza :good


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

you guys really think ryder will beat BJS?

think he will be outboxed tbh


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I thought Tony Sims trained Ryder?


Managed by him and I think they use his gym.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Does curtis come here like he used to ESB?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

yaaaaas "trollhunter"


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Woodhouse announced as "Curtis 'Troll hunter' Woodhouse". :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl

Woodhouse was introduced as Curtis 'Trollhunter' Woodhouse

hahahhaha


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What a counter that was that they slow-mo'd.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Elfidh down in the first and Woodhouse looking for a quick finish. Might not last much longer this.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Curtis boxing reaaal noice


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Not throwing back, will get stopped


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> you guys really think ryder will beat BJS?
> 
> think he will be outboxed tbh


Billy Joe struggled to outbox Nick Blackwell who's pretty basic, so I don't see why not. Ryder is strong, has good power and solid skills.

Saunders struggles in the second half of fights, that's where I think Ryder will come on and stop him. Ryders inside game is much better then Saunders, good body puncher.

Saunders is talented, has good hand speed, foot movement etc but he lacks pop, strength and stamina.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lovely right hand counter puts Elfidh down again in the second.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Woodhouse's timing is spot on tonight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Elfidh down from a left hook in the 3rd and Foster calls it off.

Woodhouse TKO3 Elfidh.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that knockout punch. Good performance that. War Trollhunter


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> That's great.
> 
> btw, does eddie not believe in Ryder, sending him in with BJS later, on Boxnation?
> 
> Says to me, hes willing to lose him really, doesn't believe in him. Bet your arse if he beats BJS that'll change(my moneys on BJS though)


he won the initial purse bid. i think it actually says he believes in him more. plus hearn is not his manager.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lovely jubbly


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Trollhunter:lol::happy


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Jim Watt Bingo is my new favourite thing ever. :lol:

Not sure who I favour more in the BJS/Ryder fight, real 50/50 for me, looking forward to it.

Lulz @ Curtis.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Billy Joe struggled to outbox Nick Blackwell who's pretty basic, so I don't see why not. Ryder is strong, has good power and solid skills.
> 
> Saunders struggles in the second half of fights, that's where I think Ryder will come on and stop him. Ryders inside game is much better then Saunders, good body puncher.
> 
> Saunders is talented, has good hand speed, foot movement etc but he lacks pop, strength and stamina.


good points tbh.

you know ryder has never fought more than 8 rounds?

think BJS has sorted out his stamina issues aswell


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good card so far.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that knockout punch. Good performance that. War Trollhunter


Yep. Opponent was not good still he showed very good timing. Only boxes for 6 years and might still improve.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Novak


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

having a 4 rounder in your 15. fight although you are english champion? Why?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Fielding labouring with this guy. 

Poor really.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why does this guy still fight 4 rounders?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> having a 4 rounder in your 15. fight although you are english champion? Why?


Late replacement.

Was due to be an 8 rounder.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> Fielding labouring with this guy.
> 
> Poor really.


He got hit a few time with good shots when he loaded up. He fought safety first the two last rounds. Really poor.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Late replacement.
> 
> Was due to be an 8 rounder.


Ryder was a late replacement too...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> having a 4 rounder in your 15. fight although you are english champion? Why?


I think it was a late notice salvage job this fight,he was due a 6 or 8 rounder but the guy they had pulled out.A keep busy fight deep into the card,it is what it is.

Edit Wallet got there first:good


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I like big Rocky but I hate those excuses man, trying things etc, if he could have knocked him out he would have let's not kid ourselves


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ryder was a late replacement too...


Not as late.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Late replacement.
> 
> Was due to be an 8 rounder.


So it is more because his opponents cant fight more rounds and not because of Rocky. At the Moment I would stay away from Paul Smith. I dont think he could win at the moment.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> So it is more because his opponents cant fight more rounds and not because of Rocky. At the Moment I would stay away from Paul Smith. I dont think he could win at the moment.


Yeah.

Oliver Harrison agrees with you judging by that interview. That's potentially a big fight though. Both big ticket sellers in Liverpool.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> I like big Rocky but I hate those excuses man, trying things etc, if he could have knocked him out he would have let's not kid ourselves


He tried hard in the first two rounds. He just was not able to knock him out. But his opponet was very tough too.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Richie Woodhall is in the house believe you me:happy


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

This is hilarious, Fielding and Harrison getting the Parky full interview treatment from Ed and Richie 'any channel' Woodhall being sent out to blabber on for a while to waste some time before the show starts. 

I thought they would know these bouts would go quick?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Oliver Harrison agrees with you judging by that interview. That's potentially a big fight though. Both big ticket sellers in Liverpool.


Is Harrison his Trainer? You just have to be realistic. A fight against SMith would be very very risky and there is just no Need at all to have this fight right now. I dont think we will see it. But maybe Hearn wants that fight for a big Show in Liverpool.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Just tuned in under the red button, what have I missed lads?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Richie Woodhall is in the house believe you me:happy


:lol:


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Fielding is a step above Prizefighter but not much further


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Just tuned in under the red button, what have I missed lads?


Woodhouse and Ryder with nice knockouts, Feilding boring points win.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Curtis is fighting Kirk Goodings next which would be a good scrap.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Fielding is a step above Prizefighter but not much further


He'd beat Smith IMO, British level.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I think Curtis is fighting Kirk Goodings next which would be a good scrap.


That would be a cracker. Goodings is a decent fighter. Think his team threw him in with Ste Williams a bit too early, but still pushed him close.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He'd beat Smith IMO, British level.


That would surprise me greatly, I think Smith would cruise that fight.

Fielding has a lot of learning still to do.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> That would surprise me greatly, I think Smith would cruise that fight.
> 
> Fielding has a lot of learning still to do.


Feilding has looked impressive recently, apart from tonight where the guy was just surviving. I'd have him favourite to beat Smith. He needs to sharpen up defensively mind and use his reach advantage. Smith has a good left hook.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

If this fight finishes soon the crowd will have 45 minutes to wait for the next fight I wonder if Hearn has booked a comedy act like Maloney did last week


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Feilding has looked impressive recently, apart from tonight where the guy was just surviving. I'd have him favourite to beat Smith. He needs to sharpen up defensively mind and use his reach advantage. Smith has a good left hook.


Yeah, I think his sluggish display tonight shouldn't be analysed too much, I really liked Smith's head movement against Dodson, I think Fielding can still be a bit upright and squares up too much when letting his punches go, it would be a decent scrap but I think Smith would have a bit much for him over next year or so at least.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like the whole show has the feeling of a outside music event, loads of people milling about drinking and having a natter


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd fancy smith all day against Rocky at the moment, he was puffing out his arse then and never gone beyond 6, smith experience would win that fight IMO


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

The abysmal Halling said Collins "Opened him up and finished him off" :rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh well that is the end of the red button action.I hope the main action on later is quality or Hearn will get plenty of stick, still 5 live fights and 3 of them might not be mismatches.To be fair Oggos opponent is a decent test for his 3rd fight


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What time is Brook on? Probably won't even watch it tbh he's such a fucking let down I hope Carson does well.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Richie Woodhall is in the house believe you me:happy


:lol:

He's got a great engine our Rich, work any show in the land at a moment's notice.

Just need to pay the petrol money for his Rover and he'll be there, believe you me.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Oh well that is the end of the red button action.I hope the main action on later is quality or Hearn will get plenty of stick, still 5 live fights and 3 of them might not be mismatches.To be fair Oggos opponent is a decent test for his 3rd fight


The 2 best fights on this bill (Matthews & Selby) haven't received any attention in the build-up so at least they are on first. Got no interest in the the last 2 fights. Hope the Olympic debutant fella comes through but for his fight to be a headliner in itself is a f*ckin joke. And have run out of patience with Brook, which is a shame cos he's a talented lad.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> What time is Brook on? Probably won't even watch it tbh he's such a fucking let down I hope Carson does well.


Going by the running order in Wallet's opening post Brook should be on about half 10 I imagine.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Late replacement.
> 
> Was due to be an 8 rounder.


But I'm sure they could have found *somebody *who'd come in at late notice and take an 8 rounder, think of the exposure on the home of boxing!

Fielding is wank anyway. Won't get above the level he's currently at, I'd be surprised if he wins a British title.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Canastota said:


> The 2 best fights on this bill (Matthews & Selby) haven't received any attention in the build-up so at least they are on first. Got no interest in the the last 2 fights. Hope the Olympic debutant fella comes through but for his fight to be a headliner in itself is a f*ckin joke. And have run out of patience with Brook, which is a shame cos he's a talented lad.


I would give Brook another chance hopefully he will do an impressive job on Jones tonight,regarding the whole Campball main event thing,it doesn`t really bother me he`s just the nominal headliner on a decent show because he won a Gold medal.I don`t expect them do this to often and Campball will mainly be on undercards.If Hearn didn`t capatlize on the Olympic effect at this time he would of been silly and the event has sold pretty well,thats my take on it anyway but I agree with you about the Selby/Matthews fights,they should be quality.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Selby is the fight I'm most looking forward to, I'm excited to see if he'll continue to put on impressive performances as he continues to step towards a world title. He was class last time around fighting in 2nd gear, McConnell wasn't up to much though, I expect this guy to be a serious test.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I would give Brook another chance hopefully he will do an impressive job on Jones tonight,regarding the whole Campball main event thing,it doesn`t really bother me he`s just the nominal headliner on a decent show because he won a Gold medal.I don`t expect them do this to often and Campball will mainly be on undercards.If Hearn didn`t capatlize on the Olympic effect at this time he would of been silly and the event has sold pretty well,thats my take on it anyway but I agree with you about the Selby/Matthews fights,they should be quality.


Agreed RE Campbell, he's not going to be the new Audley, headlining all shows.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

If they were going to capitalise on the Olympic effect they should have done it ages ago.

All the Coddies are bothered about is rugby league, there's more of them in France watching the cup quarter final than there are at Craven Park.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> If they were going to capitalise on the Olympic effect they should have done it ages ago.
> 
> All the Coddies are bothered about is rugby league, there's more of them in France watching the cup quarter final than there are at Craven Park.


7,000 ain't bad at all.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 7,000 ain't bad at all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ogogo on next, first chance to watch him as a pro, good test this.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't forget Prince Arron goes for European title on Boxnation, Khabib Allakhverdiev and Edwin Rodriguez also on the card, arguably more interesting than a debutant, a novice, a national level scrap and a keep busy rematch on Sky


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That is a serious haircut from Froch.

I like how he's getting more relaxed on TV now.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Snap crackle and pop is rice crispeys Glenn


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

No it isn't


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Snap crackle and is rice crispeys Glenn


:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Don't forget Prince Arron goes for European title on Boxnation, Khabib Allakhverdiev and Edwin Rodriguez also on the card, arguably more interesting than a debutant, a novice, a national level scrap and a keep busy rematch on Sky


There's a very good cruiserweight fight on that card as well :bbb

Prince Aaron in the ring


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Don't forget Prince Arron goes for European title on Boxnation, Khabib Allakhverdiev and Edwin Rodriguez also on the card, arguably more interesting than a debutant, a novice, a national level scrap and a keep busy rematch on Sky


You could argue that,if you feel like putting this card in the blackest possible light oh and you missed the Selby fight


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> No it isn't


It is ain't it


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I fucking love this South African commentary :lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> You could argue that,if you feel like putting this card in the blackest possible light oh and you missed the Selby fight


True, I was playing devils advocate, I did forget Selby, my bad


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

DrMo said:


> I fucking love this South African commentary :lol:


ive just turned it on...what the?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I really like Ogogo. Doing well so far.

Reminds me of a young Haye.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Did he call him 'Anthony Arglowglow'?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Bursak's got the rrrrrrright apprrrroach. Prrince arrrron


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> True, I was playing devils advocate, I did forget Selby, my bad


Fairplay mate who knows this card could be dogshit,hope not though


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Bursak


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this announcer is terrible

when is hearn finally going to find a good replacement


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

John MacDonald is sooooo over the top ffs


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

"premier league city"

Wtf


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Quite a step up for Ogogo.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> this announcer is terrible
> 
> when is hearn finally going to find a good replacement


Nowt wrong with the other fella who done the first few fights imo


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonald is such a fucking moron. Shit MC.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Anthony arrrrrrgogoooooo


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> "premier league city"
> 
> Wtf


Should have added 'until may' at the end


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonna have to join my british friends here, the General Forum isn't doing a RBR.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Can I just check, has Matchroom just put up a ring in the middle of Hull's high street?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Gonna have to join my british friends here, the General Forum isn't doing a RBR.


this is where the party is always at mate


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Bursak

Closer round, Aaron was busier but his punches lack authority & Bursak is walking him down & landing the better quality


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a telling image....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anthony Joshua sat with fast car.

:eddie


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

well thats the final confirmation that joshua is signing to matchroom

i guess hearn didnt want to announce it before campbells debut


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Joshua sitting next to Hearn not making it obvious at all. :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> this is where the party is always at mate


yeah not much arguing going on!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Why would Joshua sit around for a year and not then go to the World's, not box in the WSB or make any high-profile TV appearances? He's done fuck all to either captalize on his Olympic gold and gain more widespread exposure or prepare for the pro's fighting wise. I hope to fuck he's been doing a lot of high quality sparring with top pros.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Googl really struggling to land clean. Boulder doing a decent job here.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Aaron
29-28 Bursak

Aaron opening up a bit more, although he took a few counters


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ogogo has a nice left hook


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Why would Joshua sit around for a year and not then go to the World's, not box in the WSB or make any high-profile TV appearances? He's done fuck all to either captalize on his Olympic gold and gain more widespread exposure or prepare for the pro's fighting wise. I hope to fuck he's been doing a lot of high quality sparring with top pros.


Was injured for a while and been sparring Haye.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

This Bursark is alright like, wee bull of a boy, commentators are bumming him up though, Arron is doing alright just not enough snap in his shots and letting himself get caught in the ropes, he will probably get stopped though


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Why would Joshua sit around for a year and not then go to the World's, not box in the WSB or make any high-profile TV appearances? He's done fuck all to either captalize on his Olympic gold and gain more widespread exposure or prepare for the pro's fighting wise. I hope to fuck he's been doing a lot of high quality sparring with top pros.


He had to have surgery on his ankle which will have kept him out of the gym for quite a while.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't like how Ogogo cuffs his face with his glove. It's a little annoying. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just me or Ogogo lacks pop?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

39-37 Bursak

Best round of the fight so far


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

hahaaaaahhhaha SA commentators must be on the "Golden Gloves" promotions payroll. ridiculous


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just me or Ogogo lacks pop?


Showed some at the end. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell Micky cantwell is Jim McDonnell the second! 'Good boy'


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just me or Ogogo lacks pop?


I dont know... he hit his last Opponent with everything he had and couldnt stop him. And now it also Looks like he donts has the great punch....


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

the commentry is so biased its unreal, arrons shipping some big left hooks now


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just me or Ogogo lacks pop?


Not sure,but he had a heavy looking stoppage his first fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Showed some at the end. :good


There you go :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

49-46 Bursak

Max starting to land some powerful shots


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck off Halling, that was not a knockdown, shite finishing from Ogogo too.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Landed a few clean shots but didn't faze Boulden in the slightest. Noticed in Ogogos last fight, he must have hit the guy 300 times and didn't hurt him.


I think he's alright. Bouldon is very durable. oo! Just hurt him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

temple shot scrambled his head

lucky that wasnt called a knockdown


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Crap cornerwork in Arron's corner, gave him fuckall advice, other than "work lad, use your right"


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Blood coming out of his ear there?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I think he's alright. Bouldon is very durable. oo! Just hurt him.


Will be impressive if he stops Boulden, he's fairly tough and a decent fighter.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good job ogogo

bit early stoppage though


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

wrimc said:


> Blood coming out of his ear there?


 yeah took that shot on the ear. Might have an injury there.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

What channel is the Arron fight on.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Damn, that was quite an accurate flurry.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That was nice, don't think it should have been stopped though


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Will be impressive if he stops Boulden, he's fairly tough and a decent fighter.


:lol: Think he was listening to everything you said, BA!


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> What channel is the Arron fight on.


Boxnation, whole card on

Dodgy SA commentary though


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry lads, I'm here now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good performance.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> What channel is the Arron fight on.


boxnation


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

I really have no idea why they took Nick Halling off NFL. He was superb when working with Kevin Cadle and really new his stuff and was very popular. He just always seems lost when commentating on boxing. I just dont think he is a boxing man or lover of the game


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

59-55 Bursak

Aaron keeps getting caught clean with left hooks, can't see this going more than 8-9 rounds


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Crap cornerwork in Arron's corner, gave him fuckall advice, other than "work lad, use your right"


typical british corner really

hes really strugglin now


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I think the stoppage was a little early, but I like the look of Ogogo. He looks like quite a tidy fighter. Looked decent considering it's only his 3rd fight.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Think stoppage was coming either way, thought Ogogo looked really good for someone in their 3rd pro fight.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Good stoppage win there, Boulden was boxing well too. Well done Anthony.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

that stoppage was terrible


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee Selby! :ibutt


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ogogo's definitely got some accumulative power when he lands well. I worry a lot more about guys like Eubank Jr, who really can't get anyone hurt or out with their shots.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby a G.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

but anyway, Anthony did good, good stoppage, looks like a 20 fight pro


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Check in...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Prince Arron right up against it, getting bullied a bit now


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

For a third professional fight, I thought that was pretty impressive.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ogogo seems like a nice lad. Hope he does well.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

i like ogogo, seems really fluid soft stoppage though


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Not sure about Froch's new hairstyle and clean shave look. (no ****)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ogogo is gonna get that Philly sparring? Look out now....


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

telling arron to back up the guy is ridiculous, he needs movement and angles here FFS and a steady consistent jab


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

end is nigh


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GPater said:


> telling arron to back up the guy is ridiculous, he needs movement and angles here FFS and a steady consistent jab


don't we all


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Next up selby.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> Not sure about Froch's new hairstyle and clean shave look. (no ****)


It's like when you shave your balls, makes your cock look bigger. In Frochys case it makes his cocknose look bigger.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm first time I've seen the Cobra sport the merest hint of jowl. He deserves a few beers by now tho!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> Not sure about Froch's new hairstyle and clean shave look. (no ****)


whats his new hair style?


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Teeto said:


> don't we all


nah, you watching lad?

Hesgetting walked to the ropes and caught with a left hook everytime


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Joshua is well spoken, he'll be well followed when he turns over.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Thpethial.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

SELBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#worldchampin2014


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl at the cake


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GPater said:


> nah, you watching lad?
> 
> Hesgetting walked to the ropes and caught with a left hook everytime


nah I'm waiting for Selby on Sky lad


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Thpethial.


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sky really do some shocking promo's, the Froch freerunning one in the build up to Kessler II was sickening.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

GPater said:


> nah, you watching lad?
> 
> Hesgetting walked to the ropes and caught with a left hook everytime


well... just different level.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

arron knockdowned by a body shot


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

he was doing well there, keeping it in the middle and landing that right hand, but what a body shot, surprised he got up


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> whats his new hair style?


It's not a radical change or anything but he's got a quiff now. Not sure if he's put on a few pounds or if it's the clean shave look making his face look fat. He deserves to enjoy himself though tbf.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> arron knockdowned by a body shot


second time now.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Teeto said:


> nah I'm waiting for Selby on Sky lad


ill watch that when it starts

i just remembered i seen Arran live, my mate boxed on his undercard, i was in the chnaging room with him breifly:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GPater said:


> ill watch that when it starts
> 
> i just remembered i seen Arran live, my mate boxed on his undercard, i was in the chnaging room with him breifly:lol:


nice


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> It's not a radical change or anything but he's got a quiff now. Not sure if he's put on a few pounds or if it's the clean shave look making his face look fat. He deserves to enjoy himself though tbf.


ah the old quiff eh. everyone has quiffs at the moment, can't pop to the shop without seeing a motherfucker with a quiff these days.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Teeto said:


> nice


hes gettin beat tonight though,

ring card girl was fairly hot there too.

gies a shout fan selbys on


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

comparing this guy to Golokin:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big L :happy


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

"He's rated 4 by the WBC. That means this guy is rated SERIOUSLY".


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Johnny Nelson trying to equal the stupidity of his Yafai/Roy Jones jr comment with comparing Simeon to Golovkin atsch


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

the best was when he was on about his style

He has a european style, I mean a russian style, i mean that Ukranian style


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

what's that track Selby is coming out to?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

how do we see this going?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Will be a great fight.
I think Selby will be impressive.


----------



## GPater (Sep 18, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what's that track Selby is coming out to?


Grandmaster Flash - White lines


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what's that track Selby is coming out to?


Wtf Teeto?

Big l lifestyles of da poor and dangerous.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what's that track Selby is coming out to?


Sounded decent


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This guy has won the battle of ringwalks


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

jump around :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the hull Card really reminds me of the open air events in the USA. I like it.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

hope Selby has improved his defence

are they looking to go down the wbc route ? mares is champ 

but this is a big test at this stage, as long as his chin is tucked or head is moving more than normall he will win


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wtf Teeto?
> 
> Big l lifestyles of da poor and dangerous.


there is better tunes than that on big ls first album tbh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LP said:


> Sounded decent


It's a classic LP mate, big l lifestyles of da poor and dangerous.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

'Leading referees' :rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wtf Teeto?
> 
> Big l lifestyles of da poor and dangerous.


I am ashamed, sounded like Rae but I was like nah that ain't him

Gulag me


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> there is better tunes than that on big ls first album tbh


That's debatable but I see where your coming from. Whole album is GOAT :deal


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the leading referees in the world today, who is it Smoger? Bayless? 

Nah it's the fucking Wefewee, nearly spat my beer out :rofl


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

One of the leading referees in the world today - IJL


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a deep and profound love for Lee Selby


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

there is no blueprint 17-0


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

wen I shout bweak, sorry shout what mate?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> One of the leading referees in the world today, who is it Smoger? Bayless?
> 
> Nah it's the fucking Wefewee, nearly spat my beer out :rofl


:rofl


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully we'll find a lot out about Selby tonight - good step up in class at a point in his career when it is needed.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Romanian looks to have a nice jab, looks tiny compared to Selby though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What kind of flop tattoo has this Romanian got on his back.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

The Romanian Ricky Hatton


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the simion really is one small dude. Looks like Selby is much bigger.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

love that bolo type punch that Selby has goin' on


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What kind of flop tattoo has this Romanian got on his back.


He is advertising a casino I think:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

1-0 Selby. Romanian better then I expected.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Selby looking sharp , jab doing well


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What kind of flop tattoo has this Romanian got on his back.


It looks like a sponsor to a dodgy looking casino.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> One of the leading referees in the world today - IJL


How the fuck does he keep getting work? There's some sort of conspiracy.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

decent opponent


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It's a classic LP mate, big l lifestyles of da poor and dangerous.


Just you tubed it :good



Teeto said:


> I am ashamed, sounded like Rae but I was like nah that ain't him
> 
> Gulag me


:lol::lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That was a sexy faint from SelbG there.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

size difference is big , now I know why the got this dude


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Simion puts his shots together very well


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Reminds me slightly of Kiko Martinez.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby doing well here, not getting hit by much at all.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I could see that round either way, I had it to Selby, thought his maneuvring and countering was class


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

They look at least a weight class apart in there


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> size difference is big , now I know why the got this dude


yeah... it really is a big Advantage for Selby. His Opponent is also very open to the body.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This fucking stella advert is getting on my nerves


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

this fight is fucking class


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprised Selby is struggling a little with the pressure.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This guy flails hilariously. :lol: No power or method to this punches at all. Busy though.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I have it 3-0 but the nature of the fight is not one-sided


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't think Selby's struggling at all personally, winning the rounds against a stupidly busy opponent and loooking very comfortable in there.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The comms are talking as if the Romanian isn't even touching him. I don't see Selby doing a whole lot either, tbh.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

This blokes punches..


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Simion a G


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

selby needs to up the pace imo.

judges called be seeing this fight different due to simions pressure


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

sky commentators must me the most biased on tv


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Selby 4-0 he's still winning comfortably enough. Simeon will tire as well been hit by some good bodyshots. 

Still fancy Selby stoppage here.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Simion is gunna get robbed here, Simion>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Only 5 rounds gone. It feels like it's gone 15.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

nice feint and headbutt there


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Simeon has won the EVT already


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Richie woodhall such a wideboy never a serious moment.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Needs to step it up a bit now, output isn't great and he's not deterring this midget, come on Selby.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Simeon=the Bieber of boxing


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Selby sucks man


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Simeon=the Bieber of boxing


Selby is shit inside.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mustapha selby hakkan.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

like ODB, Selby be shimmyin'
but he still ain't as raw as Simeon

@Jim Kelly


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Selby is shit inside.


He isn't really engaging him inside at all


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got Selby ahead, but this guy ain't a clown by any means.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby is at his best when he gets involved, not pots hitting off the back foot.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Think we need to ask some questions about Lee's power...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby boxing well. This guys tough and bullish and Lee's dealt with his onslaughts well and rode the mini storm and now has come onto the front foot which is nice boxing. I'd just like to see Lee set his work up with a feint and even run through the combinations..

Won every round for me. Never going to look fantastic against this sort of guy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby gonna shut this guy out, to slick, to Welsh.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I've got Selby ahead, but this guy ain't a clown by any means.


your opinion isn't valid because you're obviously biased against Romanians due to your love for UKIP


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Think we need to ask some questions about Lee's power...


What questions would you like to ask Broner? :amir


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby starting to throw more shots now, this is when he looks good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl Teeto be trollin this thread hard.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

remember this guy is undefeated.

selby is winning comfortably but we are just used to him knocking guys out easy recently


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby cruises too much like he did in the Lindsay fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He's pushing this lad back. Would just like to see Lee run through the combo's and i think could get a bodyshot stoppage in the 11th. 

Game kid this Romanian. Frankie Gavin rates him saw a post on twitter earlier today said he was a quality am. Not a bad pro but Selby got a bit to much for him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl Teeto be trollin this thread hard.


:rofl


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

simione


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

simiones punches are not for real


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> What questions would you like to ask Broner? :amir


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This nucca Lee don't even think he's winning!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

in a thread like this its so obvious of the posters who get brain washed by watt and that nfl bloke


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby's a granite chinned G, that's why Lazarus doesn't like him


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

has Selby got Moroccan, Algerian or Turkish in him? Or even black?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

When Selby digs in he looks class.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn, Selby getting tapped.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

jim watt the propagandist :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> in a thread like this its so obvious of the posters who get brain washed by watt and that nfl bloke


Like who?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Selby's a granite chinned G, that's why Lazarus doesn't like him


When Selby shaves off that paedo tache, then I will.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Digs lovely body shots in Lee does but problem is sometimes a fighter prepares body and mind for it. Lee needs to counter the lad and land to the body let the ribcage lift a little and shock his system. 

Timing!. 

This is a European title level fight. A real step up for him although not a litmus test it's testing aspects of Lee's game and progressing him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> in a thread like this its so obvious of the posters who get brain washed by watt and that nfl bloke


I'm surrounded by people either brain washed by Jim Watt who think Selby is God or people brain washed by Nigel Farage who can't accept Simeon winning because they think if he does he will bring all his family over here to take 'our jobs'

:floydsr


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Simien has found his range well.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> jim watt the propagandist :rofl


Jim Watt>Nigel Farage


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Jim Watt>Nigel Farage


plays the idiot preys on innocence, lures you in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby doesn't even look tired, why isn't he trying to push this guy back?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> has Selby got Moroccan, Algerian or Turkish in him? Or even black?


I think he's from gypsy stock. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby's a proper traveler isn't he?


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Just realised that the Campbell fight is on last:huh. Thought they might have got him out before the Brook fight. I guess Eddie is trying to keep the punters in eh


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby needs to stop pulling back straight. Let's the little man tee off.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

who is winning the selby fight?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> plays the idiot preys on innocence, lures you in.


are they your own bars?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby well ahead for me but he's not looking good. Halling saying Selby was wobbled, what a cunt.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Selby needs a big fuckin round.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Simone should win this fight.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby ahead 6-5.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Simion wins a passport, a fast car, the event, and the W.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> are they your own bars?


yeah blood


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't scored but think Selby's definitely the winner, really not looked great in doing it though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

so as the home fighter he will win it if it is Close.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

7-5 Selby.

Strange performance really. Potshotting off the Back foot, never seen Selby fight like that.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Close fight
I would have it a draw


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

8 rounds to 4 Selby, I thought he done pretty well, that Simeon was a game, Euro level fighter, good test for him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> yeah blood


:smug


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Had it 118-110 for Selby. Some sloppy rounds which could of went the other way but went for quality of punch and defence and ring generalship even in rounds where the Romanian had success.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Strange performance from Selby I thought he boxed well early on and expected him to put his foot down after halfway never happened though and he still seems fresh enough at the end.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

scorecards are taking long

might be a split decision


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stupid to have completely foreign judges. What was Eddie thinking?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

1 - Selby
2 - Selby
3 - Selby
4 - Selby
5 - Simion
6 - Selby
7 - Selby
8 - Simion
9 - Simion
10 - Simion
11 - Simion
12 - Simion

114-114


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby wins :lp


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

118-110? Fuck off.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anddddddddd the nooooo :lol: that MC is a cock.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :smug


twat lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

selby needs to tighten up defensively still


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> Selby wins :lp


:lol: I saw that, sly cunt.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Lee. Good display for first half and then showed some grit to weather a second storm. That's a very nice fight for him i like that. European title level bout IMHO.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch talking shit. That was a draw, boy!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Rmanian had an unbelievable engine. Didn't stop throwing for 12.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Chris Sanigar just seems a really happy go lucky guy "world level?" Ye why not see what happens "good test?" Ye good test for Lee


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Is Carl Froch wearing a diamond stud in his left ear?

Don't tell me Froch has gone metro. :-(


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Stupid to have completely foreign judges. What was Eddie thinking?


He dodged a matchmaking bullet there. Was having a discussion with some fellas in the know about what the old eastern bloc still regard as vitamins. Crude as he was that fella looked like the fuckin duracell bunny and eats body shots for fun


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lee put a good performance together there. Very cautious with some flashes of genuine class. 

His defence needs work and I'm not convinced he's much of a puncher after that. 

Still, good learning fight with a slight step up against a guy he couldn't hurt at will.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: I saw that, sly cunt.


Prove it


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like to see Lee stick at that level now honestly. Either get rid of Walsh in September or let go and go for European or a veteran featherweight. I'd prefer the latter because i think he needs that level of test. 

He's boxed well tonight as i believe many including Sky underestimated the quality of the Romanian lad. He was a very bullish operator who's style on a hot night under the lights was going to be tough for Lee. 

Now lets keep that momentum and level of operator up because Lee doesn't need soft touches.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

beat walsh and have a couple fights at euro level then move to world.

just needs to tighten up defensively


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Chris Sanigar just seems a really happy go lucky guy "world level?" Ye why not see what happens "good test?" Ye good test for Lee


Yep seems like a nice guy does Chris,with the bristolion laid back attitude


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LP said:


> Prove it


I just did, by you telling me to prove it. 

But I've got it anyway:



LP said:


> Its a draw


 :deal:yep


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Walsh have a chance ?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Lee put a good performance together there. Very cautious with some flashes of genuine class.
> 
> His defence needs work and I'm not convinced he's much of a puncher after that.
> 
> Still, good learning fight with a slight step up against a guy he couldn't hurt at will.


Yep agree with that,this fight will do him the world of good in the long term


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Walsh have a chance ?


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Coyle!


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Lee put a good performance together there. Very cautious with some flashes of genuine class.
> 
> His defence needs work and I'm not convinced he's much of a puncher after that.
> 
> Still, good learning fight with a slight step up against a guy he couldn't hurt at will.


I don't think he's one punch KO power it's more a heavy handed accumulation type of power. Even in the Stephen Smith fight he was hitting Smith clean from the start.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Stieglitz fight has started for those interested, Round 1 just finished.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Derry: I'm going to take him somewhere he's never been... Hull.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon coyle

cant stand matthews

hes gotten jealous of crolla aswell since he beat rees


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tuuuuuuuuuuune!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This tune takes me back


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on Derry easily one of the best value for money fighters on the domestic scene.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> This tune takes me back


:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Derry is gonna need something big or I'm calling this walk in a 10-8 round to Coyle.

BOOM BOOM BOOM LET ME HEAR YOU SAY WAYO, WAYOOOOOO!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Atmosphere look decent there tonight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it just me that can't stand Matthews face....


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Derry is gonna need something big or I'm calling this walk in a 10-8 round to Coyle.
> 
> BOOM BOOM BOOM LET ME HEAR YOU SAY WAYO, WAYOOOOOO!


WAYOOOOO!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What were the ticket prices for this event, guys?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Derry's singing has pulled this back to a 10-9 walk in to Coyle. Well recovered, I thought it could have been called off after the first 'WAYOOOOO'


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I just did, by you telling me to prove it.
> 
> But I've got it anyway:
> 
> :deal:yep


Very clever


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is it just me that can't stand Matthews face....


i dont like it either

he looks like a cunt and a bit inbred.

its also funny seeing how mad he is that crolla beat rees and is getting a title shot now


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Coyle!. Nice lad and i think a good fighter who could well step up to this level tonight. Nice movement, vary of punches and speed. He is like his old trainer Stephen Smith who was a classy operator.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i dont like it either
> 
> he looks like a cunt and *a bit inbred*.
> 
> its also funny seeing how mad he is that crolla beat rees and is getting a title shot now


:rofl


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Floor seats look rammed


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl what does an inbred look like?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The premier league city of hullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dirty 'inbred' Matthewwwws


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> What were the ticket prices for this event, guys?


£25 for the cheap seats.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Coyle up by 1


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great start from Coyle! Ripping them body shots in, nice head movement.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

matthews is weak to the body :smile


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Mathews badly shaken there.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> £25 for the cheap seats.


Guess that's not too bad. Ed should try the GB method of flogging, though. At £10-15 a tick, they may have sold out them stands as well.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:happy Come on Coyle. 1-0 up.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Sometimes Matthews looks nails other times......vulnerable


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

shows that crolla really lacks power as he never hurt matthews like that in either fights


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is it just me that can't stand Matthews face....


I put money down on Crolla in the rematch for exactly this reason


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is getting tasty, I can see Derry getting stopped here.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle looks solid.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Coyle.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

2-0 Coyle


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

1-1


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on Derry


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Coyle looking great so far


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Derry will warm up and get this joker out of there.

Coyle is wasting too much energy and has only fought bums so far. Derry will get to him I think.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

how did prince arron do?

completely forgot about his fight due to selby


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

close round but I give it to Coyle. 3-0


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

big man can get him later I think


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle is a lovely boxer. I think he might stop Derry late. Target the nose of Mathews..


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

round 3 was hard to say, Derry did more throughout the round but Coyle landed a few very good punches

I'll say Coyle as I leaned towards Derry in a close round 2

2-1 Coyle


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I think Derry will warm up and get this joker out of there.
> 
> Coyle is wasting too much energy and has only fought bums so far. Derry will get to him I think.


Derry ha to get behind the jab and work off it. He's neglected his beat tool really.

I think Coyle will regret not getting Mathews out of there. He will blow like an Afghans exhaust in a minute.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Derry putting pressure on. 2-1 Coyle


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Go on Coyle, smash the carrot nose.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Coyle.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mathews staying measured working nicely


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I think Derry will warm up and get this joker out of there.
> 
> Coyle is wasting too much energy and has only fought bums so far. Derry will get to him I think.


Joker? He looks decent tbf


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to start following the domestic scene again man


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

impressed with coyle.

decisively beating matthews who crolla struggled with


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

3-1 Coyle


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Lovely stuff from Coyle. 4-0


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Coyle. Matthews stalking but not doing much.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

3-1 Coyle


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Will be interesting to see if Coyle can go twelve rounds?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-1 coyle


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Coyle looks decent wasting a lot of energy that's a worry.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

5-0 Coyle


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-46 Coyle, great display so far. Derry needs to let his hands go.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 coyle


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

This fight has a feeling of Sam Webb-Prince Arron for me. His movement is nowhere near as excessive as Webbs was that night mind.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-1 Coyle


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Richie fancies Mathews so its nailed on


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

CAn coyle keep this work rate up?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

4-1 Coyle

his feinting is doing him well, using a lot of movement but no excessive mobility, really good, he keeps beating Derry to the punch and not backing down in the exchange too, showing he has strength. Derry did well in that round with his grinding down attempts to the body but not enough to take it


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 Coyle


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuckin' Matthews. Just lose!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Close round. Even for me. Still 5-0 Coyle.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm same as Ero i had Coyle 5 up.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Mathews needs to keep that up


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle looks tired and Mathews is getting a second wind


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

4-2 Coyle


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Coyle, Matthews round. Great action.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle's been with Kerry Kayes. I think he can keep this up he's a natural mover anyways.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2 Coyle. Round 6 was great for Derry. Even by Sky's usual standard, the commentary has been awful.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Those body shots really hurt Matthews there, stopped him in his tracks


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle is class. I want him to win.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great work from Coyle there! 68-65 Coyle.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Coyle does enough again. 6-0.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

5-2 Coyle

that two fisted assault took it for him, Derry did well otherwise


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hearn might sign coyle after this.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Really like Mathews stalking here he is calm and deliberate Coyle is fighting scared he is running and throwing. Its going to be close if it goes to the cards.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

6-1 coyle


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep the commentary has been truly awful. Hailing just waffling utter bollocks.....

Coyle is boxing so beautiful. Coyle's showing quality on all levels so far..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

5-2 Coyle. Derry is really making him work, but I don't think he threw enough there. What's interesting is how little impact Coyle is having now.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

When Matthews backs him into the corner when he shoots the uppercuts to body he should mix them up to his head too


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

7-0 Coyle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

78-74 Coyle. Great stuff. Doesn't look tired yet.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

6-2 Coyle

fine display of power punching there


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

7-1 coyle

matthews is getting soundly outboxed


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Could be half 12 before the locals get to see there hero:lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely boxing in that round. Derry showing nothing but a chin and a forward plod


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Fucking commentary.:-(

Will Coyle tire? Can he keep this pace up? at the slightest hint of it they jizz themselves. Coyle has won almost every round and doesn't look gassed at all. They need to chill the fuck out.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Coyle did good early combos, means every time he throws, Derry covers up for longer than necessary, anticipating a barrage but coyle only has to throw one or two and move away, smart boxing


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What idiot allowed the BBQ near the fucking ring? Don't they understand that shit would have an effect on their breathing?


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Coyle is oozing confidence.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

7-2 that was the most one sided round of the fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

88-83 Coyle. Matthews is fucked.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

8-0 Coyle.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

hasn't taken advantage of this round very well.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle has a lot going for him. Great audience, young, nice and classy style and skills. I really hope he wins here.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

richie woodhall needs to shut up

matthews needs a ko and he wont get it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> What idiot allowed the BBQ near the fucking ring? Don't they understand that shit would have an effect on their breathing?


:eddie


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah, shaddap Richie.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mathews will go if Coyle keeps on the pressure. 

Woodhall awful mate awful. Mathews is in pain and on way out here IMHO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Lazarus

Bet your looking forward to hearing 'all of the lights' not long now mate : lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :eddie


"Let's have a BBQ, lads." #NewAgePromoting

Kell's in the queue right now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim only has Coyle 3 up?


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Coyle has been great, he should step on it now, will get Derry out there


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

All it is ''Mathews has been here, he's shown what he's got''. Coyle has looked fresh as a African on border force.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I FUCKING LOVE DERRY!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCK OFF!!!! Oh my days.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

:O


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> richie woodhall needs to shut up
> 
> matthews needs a ko and he wont get it


Jinxed the fuck outta that one didn't ya!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> richie woodhall needs to shut up
> 
> matthews needs a ko and he wont get it


Good call pal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow!. Well done Mathews.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Derry mutherfucking Matthews!!!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Boooooooom!!!!

Well in Derry


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

NO!!!! Just NO!!!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

DERRYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha! Nice shot, Derry.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Well well well

Richie The Oracle Woodhall

Derry is as tough as coffin nails


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

YEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There was a lot of hatred towards Derry due to prejudice towards scousers in this thread

In your fucking faces!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Holy. Fucking. Shit. Richie Woodhall-Prediction Extraordinaire?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck off matthews


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck sake man. Derry Matthews is like boris the bullet dodger.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Coyke couldn't take derry mathews best shots.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Boooooooooooooom yer fucker:bbb


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This is some bullshit man, I feel for Coyle. He had so much going here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> YEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was a lot of hatred towards Derry due to prejudice towards scousers in this thread
> 
> In your fucking faces!


:rofl


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Jinxed the fuck outta that one didn't ya!


:-(


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

When Richie says "Believe you me" we'd better fucking believe him. :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

wow......


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn you Richie Woodhall!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Derry is boss!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Called it. :smile


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That was great!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

This has pissed me right off.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl


You love it lad.

Richie Woodhall EVT Anti-Scouse CHB

CHB is institutionally scousist


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Teeto said:


> YEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was a lot of hatred towards Derry due to prejudice towards scousers in this thread
> 
> In your fucking faces!


:happy


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Richie Woodhall is now the smuggest bastard in the whole of Premier League city, Hull.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Richie! : rofl believe you me.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ahahahahaha, Richie owned the fucking lot of you.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Woodham feeling smug now I bet!

Feel for Coyle he was impressive in there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> When Richie says "Believe you me" we'd better fucking believe him. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Richie Woodhall EVT This Thread


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

LJGS said:


> Richie Woodhall is now the smuggest bastard in the whole of the Premier League city, Hull.


Premier League legend Richie Woodhall


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

What did Richie say before the KO I missed it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> You love it lad.
> 
> Richie Woodhall EVT Anti-Scouse CHB
> 
> CHB is institutionally scousist


:lol:

Teeto I actually love you bro. You've been killing it in this thread


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> This has pissed me right off.


:-(

It can only get worse if Kell beats Carson easily.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Coyle looked like he was about to cry.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope Kell gets bounced early.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ffs

cmon brook knock out jones to make my mood better


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> :-(
> 
> It can only get worse if Kell beats Carson easily.


Matthews didn't win a single round until that fucking KO. I Feel for Coyle, man, he was brilliant tonight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :-(
> 
> It can only get worse if Kell beats Carson easily.


He will look spectaculer,then call out Khan


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle is gonna cry, man.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

jesus, great KO


brook will KO this guy


believe you me :deal


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

He couldn't take Derry Mathews' best shots :-(


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:
> 
> Teeto I actually love you bro. You've been killing it in this thread


I love you too comrade x


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Derry Matthews>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Farage was right.............


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

big man ting


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That was a good fight, happy for Derry. He's one of my fav' domestic fighters, always in entertaining fights.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Rambo said:


> jesus, great KO
> 
> brook will KO this guy
> 
> believe you me :deal


someone needs to make a Richie Woodhall profile on here and just post in every RBR picking a fighter to win and then put 'believe you me' on the end of it. Would be good to see how long his winning streak goes for


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Boooooom. 

Go on Derry laaaaaa.

Coyle looks broken. Derry showing his class, even threw in an Atlas quote of 'going in the shower'. Chuffed with Derry winning, nice guy and seserves his fortune.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle has a bright future. Plenty of great fights to be made for him at lightweight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking carrot nose. Damn you Derry.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle can progress it was a punch that would of took many fighters out. Chin was so high and he's learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

feel sorry for coyle.

he will learn from this and know now u cant go in like that with both hands down


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Really nice words from Derry there. He's changed so much since he unretired. 

Coyle was really reckless there and Derry is always so aware under fire. He did the exact same thing to Crolla. Make a mistake and Derry will punish it.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any one else still have faith that Kell will turn out to be special?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell's got every advantage this time. He's basically fighting at light-middle weight and it's a ten rounder. 

They're going to make some next claim at the end of the fight on how he's on it now.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Is Kell Brook the most over rated boxer around at the moment?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> feel sorry for coyle.
> 
> he will learn from this and know now u cant go in like that with both hands down


yeah that will be gut wrenching for him, but I suspect it will make him rather than break him. It looks like there's a lot to come from him in the future IMO


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Predictions for Jones Brook cant make my mind up if it going to be a blowout by Brook or a more measured performance to get the win on points. Think Jones was lucky in the first fight he survived an onslaught and was able to take rounds and punish a tired Brook in the second half of the fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Kell's got every advantage this time. He's basically fighting at light-middle weight and it's a ten rounder.
> 
> They're going to make some next claim at the end of the fight on how he's on it now.


tbh jones has fought all his fights are 150 since losing to brook and brook weighed less than him yesterday

he will stay at 147


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys who want the chance for a solid future should just avoid Derry, man. That fucker always rapes you with one shot.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

LJGS said:


> Is Kell Brook the most over rated boxer around at the moment?


No, Simeon is


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Is Kell Brook the most over rated boxer around at the moment?


no


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

kell brook is overrated but not as much as carson jones is


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems like a lifetime ago when Warrwn matched him with Choi and then he had those hidings soon after.

Glad he came out of his self exile/retirement. He has redefined his career by coming back and no doubt his form and _big fights should have built a nice retirement kitty._


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I would still put good money on Brook beating Khan


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

don't like kell one bit with his recent antics


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't forget Carson nearly lost to Dean Byrne, so let's not exaggerate tonight when he wins easily.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Predictions for Jones Brook cant make my mind up if it going to be a blowout by Brook or a more measured performance to get the win on points. Think Jones was lucky in the first fight he survived an onslaught and was able to take rounds and punish a tired Brook in the second half of the fight.


Brook points in a very dull fight. Can see a shot load of spoiling and clinching.

Where's Miguel _there's no blueprint_?

Carson has a weird as fuck chin. Looks like he was winding his mate up playing pool ans his mate just jabbed him in the chin.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> don't like kell one bit with his recent antics


Kell>Bieber

this fight is gunna be quality


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I would still put good money on Brook beating Khan


:deal

has the power to break that glass


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Don't forget Carson nearly lost to Dean Byrne, so let's not exaggerate tonight when he wins easily.


We won`t but Sky will


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

I ain't making a prediction until Woodhall speaks on it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jones blows hot and cold more than any other active fighter that I can think of.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell to win inside 6 rounds in brutal style IMHO. Jones opens up the more he gets smashed up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

"All of teh ligths" *Spits*


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Seems like a lifetime ago when Warrwn matched him with Choi and then he had those hidings soon after.
> 
> Glad he came out of his self exile/retirement. He has redefined his career by coming back and no doubt his form and _big fights should have built a nice retirement kitty._


_

Setanta days_


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly, I can't think of a crueller end to a boxing match. This was Coyle's break out performance in front of a home crowd. He impressed a lot of people, particularly with his engine and movement and certainly had the better of Derry for almost all the fight. Tommy got stick in the past for being a bit big-time but he showed a lot of admirable qualities. I'd love for there to be a rematch, Coyle deserves a shot to right the wrong.

Also: Richie Woodhall is the best pundit in this country. Stuck to his guns because he genuinely believed it could happen so fair play...


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

"This is the fight you wanted to see..." I wanted to see him in with Alexander, not Carson Jones.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Kell>Bieber
> 
> this fight is gunna be quality


mate bieber is on another level, the velocity on his left hook is frightening, ask the cameraman in my avatar.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dave parris judging

well brook has at least one judge in the pocket


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

This is the fight you wanted to see!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Love outdoors bills :happy.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

LJGS said:


> "This is the fight you wanted to see..." I wanted to see him in with Alexander, not Carson Jones.


:deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10 rounds?....wtf


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wba wbo and ibf?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> 10 rounds?....wtf


Some pussy shit. :-(


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

the special one.. so corny.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Some pussy shit. :-(


just one of the reasons brook is not in my good books man


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

kell looks big


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> mate bieber is on another level, the velocity on his left hook is frightening, ask the cameraman in my avatar.


the cameraman can't speak any more cos Bieber broke his jaw


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

LP said:


> Setanta days


aye but that fight was itv4. i remember it well, great fight. derry has had some career really, that was during his initial phase where scousers were bullshitted into calling him a world champ. he beat steve foster! i was trawling his record last night, hes given us great entertainment, and he aint done just yet


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> the special one.. so corny.


What was wrong with "Special K"? His first names Kell(oggs) for christ's sake


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Brook lookin pretty fly for a northern guy here


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

wow jones really is good......NOT.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dreadful first round for jones.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

brook looking sharp


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook will land a nice uppercut as Jones works his way in if he's clever. Jab, right uppercut and pop his nose.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> the special one.. so corny.


Probably had the tag 'Special' on his collar when they left him on the doorstep when he was a kid. :hey


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> What was wrong with "Special K"? His first names Kell(oggs) for christ's sake


much better!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

1-0 Simeon Jones


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Brook a bit sharper than I imagined early on, jab snappy and working well and landed some good short right hands around the guard. Jones taking an age to start again, surprise surprise.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> What was wrong with "Special K"? His first names Kell(oggs) for christ's sake


new age, new branding


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> What was wrong with "Special K"? His first names Kell(oggs) for christ's sake


Think it hit a little too close to home with regards Kell's out-of-ring shenanigans.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Probably had the tag 'Special' on his collar when they left him on the doorstep when he was a kid. :hey


Kell will have you know his Dad is Roy Jones, it's where he gets his colour and errrrrrrr you know.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Brook is on some Pretty Tone shit

@Wiirdo


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that jones dude is pretty low level.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

jones is utter shit.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Told him not to eat KFC.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

There it is. Uppecut and he goes down


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Love watching Brook so accurate and classy offensively. 

Like that he got in Jones face. Sick of way Carson has behaved before both fights.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah well done Kell, thinking your boss when your in with a guy who nearly lost to Dean Byrne while fighting at LMW.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'd like to see you two keyboard warriors fight Jones :lol:


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

You have to wonder if Jones needs to be out there by midnight in case he turns into a pumpkin


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Kind of negates the point of the rematch if all the cards have been stacked in Kell's favour (weight, distance)...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

this cocksucking ref will stop this in a minute


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

a lot of butt-hurt Kell Brook haters in here :lol: Farage fans<<<<


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jones is making Brook look like Ray Leonard in there. Jesus.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

"I wonder if we can hear what they're saying here"

We would if you'd shut the fuck up Jim.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nastyness in Kell's work. Love it!.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

carson jones is a level below brook, who is a level below world class :-(

amir khan eats this guy up:deal


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> aye but that fight was itv4. i remember it well, great fight. derry has had some career really, that was during his initial phase where scousers were bullshitted into calling him a world champ. he beat steve foster! i was trawling his record last night, hes given us great entertainment, and he aint done just yet


Was it, my mistake :good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Jones is making Brook look like Ray Leonard in there. Jesus.


awful performance.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutely shit fight.

Jones drew with a bus driver over here not long back.

Sorry but..... Eddie the Dreamboat really needs to pull his finger out with Kell.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is tis fight at LMW anyway?


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Mayweather retired again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Jones is making Brook look like Ray Leonard in there. Jesus.


No, it's Kell Brook that's doing that.

Don't be bitter.

:buddenwut


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I stopped watching for a minute and that idiot commentating made it sound like Brook was beating Jones to death with the arms he'd just torn from his sockets.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't understand all the hate Brook gets, he is a tiny boxer with great accuracy and power what is there not to like?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

jones is using a double guard although he cant use it.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor fight this. Jones is way below world level. 

I still say Brook beats Khan.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

round 4 - jones throws punch


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I don't understand all the hate Brook gets, he is a tiny boxer with great accuracy and power what is there not to like?


I've always been a Brook fan :good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Busted nose again. :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why is brook letting him back in it.

finish him off


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jones busted Brook's nose again.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

wow jones landed something there with his sloppy attacks.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook stepped off the gas there. I think Kell will get job done in next 2 rounds.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

This shit looks fixed.

Fuck this fight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The fuck is he getting in Brook's face and acting machismo for, he's getting fucking battered.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Same recipe as fight one...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook doing the same as the last fight and getting complacent, he should have finished it early last time and couldn't do it, he don't want to make the same mistake and let Jones start coming back again.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> Was it, my mistake :good


Technically you are part correct. Derry lost on a Warren card who was ITV at the time but soon moved to Setanta iirc. That's where he had a beatdown from Lindsay.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Glass nose


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Brook doing the same as the last fight and getting complacent, he should have finished it early last time and couldn't do it, he don't want to make the same mistake and let Jones start coming back again.


He always gets complacent. It's a massive flaw that's been obvious from day one.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

That's why it's only a 10 rounder.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

last time brooks nose went he panicked and punched himself out trying to finish the fight, he needs to be careful here


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Kell Brook on that suit and tie shit

@Wickio


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Did Jones just kiss Brook on the back then?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Did Jones just try and bite and then kiss Brook on the back just then? :lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Rubbish from Brook.

This guy is just a tough journeyman and he can't do shit with him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Holmes said:


> Did Jones just kiss Brook on the back then?


think he did


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

this is a boring fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Very unimpressed with Brook. No real improvements technically and looking really distressed y Jones' crude attacks.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Interview yesterday was a bit concerning with Ifilm. I kinda got impression they once again have underestimated Jones toughness and conditioning. Something like ''we haven't gone flat out in this camp''. Weird. 

Brook still winning well but touch of gloves at end of round shows Brook is concerned.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Jones has always been utter shit at this "level".....only reason he looked good last time against Brook is because Kell was swallowing blood and gassed


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook needs to bring more lateral movement into his game.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Brook needs to develop more a killer instinct and be more clinical, he's not putting Jones away despite having him hurt a shit load of times. I like guys methodical when they have an opponent hurt instead of bum-rushing in, but Kell is just stepping off and throwing pitter-patter jabs and the occasional right hand in behind it. Go to the body for fuck sake and put combinations together.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

:lol: at Brook dominating a fight and getting only criticism and hate

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Weigh up the illustrious list of welterweights against Kell Brook right now.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Notice they haven't been to Richie yet. Don't want to spoil the ending I guess :smug


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook needs to get him out now. A points win will prove nothing pretty much, no matter how many times he's had Jones wobbled.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

There were people who thought Brook would win against Alexander?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :lol: at Brook dominating a fight and getting only criticism and hate
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl


He could dominate you and me but at the end of the day it doesn;t mean much....Jones is at least a level below Brook and he should have been finished by now


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He's looked sharper than I thought though, as I said. Jab is functioning as well as ever, right hand looks solid. Needs to mix it up a bit more variety wise, try hooking off the jab, there's a lot of room for the right uppercut between Jones' arms, a lot of room around the kidneys for left hooks to the body too. I agree with whoever said he needs to introduce more lateral movement too.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook has no inside game.... He really doesn't like being smothered,

He really needs to learn to hold the centre of the ring


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook is frustrating as hell, he just can't up his work when he has his man hurt and get the job done. he's winning clearly but he just seems to make hard work out of things. He is lacking that extra bit quality and I think that'll be his downfall at world level.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> There were people who thought Brook would win against Alexander?


:rofl What I was thinking watching this


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell doing enough but @Danny is right he badly needs to step up through the gears when he has a man hurt but then again does he have them gears? and if he does. Does he know how to go up a gear because the Hatton fight and since he's lacked that killer instinct. Bar a round here tonight..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jones is so damn sloppy in his attacks.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I never used to criticise brook, but it's got to the point now where I expect a bit more from him.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He also has no defence beyond his own offence.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

brook is standing in front of him too much


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Berthoe would screw Kelleth.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> He could dominate you and me but at the end of the day it doesn;t mean much....Jones is at least a level below Brook and he should have been finished by now


no actually dominating Carson Jones who Kell struggled with last time is not the same thing as dominating you or me, if you think so I suggest you go back to the drawing board on understanding boxing

saying he 'should have been out of there by now' means nothing to me. I don't know anything about boxing having knockouts as standards. Dominating a fight is a positive thing to me but each to their own :good


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Referee better not step in early...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

as ever lacklustre from brook.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Referee better not step in early...


oh dear


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

British stoppage


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Awful stoppage.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

shit stoppage, brook spoonfed again, someone get him some milk and honey!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

FUCK THIS REF!!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bollocks to that. Shite stoppage.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And Sky sucks as usual and defends that stoppage.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see, when all fails, we can always count on a good British stoppage.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Decent stoppage. Don't think Jones was going to last much longer and was taking clean shots without reply but can see arguments for it being tad early.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

kell 'milk and honey' brook!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ref was looking to step in before Jones was even hurt there.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

does that stoppage meet any of your highness' standards or was it a load of shite?


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Horrendous stoppage, you know Jones would have been back on it after Kell stepped off


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Typical British stoppage there, bit of volume and the ref has a heart attack


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook isnt a future world champion 30 fights now and still has Problems at that level.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

british stoppage :-(


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Jones was taking a lot of punishment there but ref jumped in too early IMO.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol at these commentators who defend that stoppage.
Seriously: I watch boxing on many tv-station but sky is by far the worst.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Typical British stoppage there, bit of volume and the ref has a heart attack


:lol:

Brooks milk and honey was getting cold


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

and what a bullshit stoppage,


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay stoppage,just standing taking punches and not throwing back gets you stopped in this country seen far worse.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets see what eddies got to say.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

congratulations Kell

people seem to be holding it against you because you're not Sugar Ray Robinson, well done anyways x


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Kell doing enough but @Danny is right he badly needs to step up through the gears when he has a man hurt but then again does he have them gears? and if he does. Does he know how to go up a gear because the Hatton fight and since he's lacked that killer instinct. Bar a round here tonight..


Who needs gears when you got British refs:yep


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

British stoppage


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

And how has he progressed since leaving Wazzzla? Apart from maybe being better known (in Sheffield anyway)


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Eddie always has to get that picture at the end.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he stopped it a bit early but jones wasnt throwing back,

brook needs to work on his lateral movement like someone said in here, he stood in front of jones sometimes too much and took unnecessary punches


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> no actually dominating Carson Jones who Kell struggled with last time is not the same thing as dominating you or me, if you think so I suggest you go back to the drawing board on understanding boxing
> 
> saying he 'should have been out of there by now' means nothing to me. I don't know anything about boxing having knockouts as standards. Dominating a fight is a positive thing to me but each to their own :good


Don't be obtuse you scouse pseud, you know precisely what I mean.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Great stoppage ££££££££


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is Kell Brook fighting guys like Jones anyway?
You dont prove worldclass by fighting guys like Jones.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Decent stoppage. Don't think Jones was going to last much longer and was taking clean shots without reply but can see arguments for it being tad early.


This


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't wait for Brook vs Jones III this time next year.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Iffy stoppage IMHO.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Suppose it was his own fault for not throwing back like. Still, it definitely feels like they just gave that too him.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

:rofl at the Bieber wannabe behind


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Justin Bieber there with Kell


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> congratulations Kell
> 
> people seem to be holding it against you because you're not Sugar Ray Robinson, well done anyways x


I never expected him to be Ray Robison, I did expect to see some sort of technical improvement after a year of training.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Who's this Bieber cunt behind Brook?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> Don't be obtuse you scouse pseud, you know precisely what I mean.


:lol: :good

I'm always of the mindset of just congratulating the winner mate. Obviously Kell Brook isn't the second coming of Jose Napoles or anything


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Sugar Shane, book it


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ahh cry me a river you pair off pussies, eddie hearns starting to do my nut in


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

"big" fight in September.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Thought I was gonna be the only one onto Bieber behind Kell there, my glory moment in tatters


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hooch said:


> Who needs gears when you got British refs:yep


:lol: :good.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :lol: :good
> 
> I'm always of the mindset of just congratulating the winner mate. Obviously Kell Brook isn't the *second coming of Jose Napoles or anything*


At least we agree on something :yep


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I never expected him to be Ray Robison, I did expect to see some sort of technical improvement after a year of training.


is winning a fight in a one sided manner worthy of your praise?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

It's gonna be Mosley


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Cant wait for the big fight, hopefully he does the business and heopfully it's NOT Mosley


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Senchenko in September?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gero said:


> Can't wait for Brook vs Jones III this time next year.


:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> At least we agree on something :yep


:lol: legend


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

if it is mosley it will fuel my new found hatred for brook.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Cant wait for the big fight, hopefully he does the business and heopfully it's NOT Mosley


well he comes off a good win over Cano.
It would be a good fight imo.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

If it's Shane Mosley, i'll be a little underwhelmed


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> It's gonna be Mosley


Mosley via MURDER, he looked decent in his last fight and even a well past his best Mosley can beat Brook IN MY OPINION.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The way they are talking, it will be Mosley imo


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I immediately skipped past Mosley because I thought there's basically zero chance of him coming over here, but then I thought 'maybe Golden Boy will send him over'.

Fuck I hope it isn't Sugar Shane, that would be awful.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> if it is mosley it will fuel my new found hatred for brook.


Why? Would be his best win by far. Or not? Mosley also coming from a good win.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Campbell still looks like a school boy, straight from the playing fields of Kes


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Can BOTH fighters give a bit of weight away?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> if it is mosley it will fuel my new found hatred for brook.


I don't want to see any potential world champions trying to take Mosley as a scalp. That would piss me off.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It'll be Senchenko or Diaz. Mosley it won't be, he can make more money fight in the US.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why? Would be his best win by far. Or not? Mosley also coming from a good win.


are u joking? mosley shouldn't even be in the ring anymore, he's totally finished I don't want to see him fight anyone ever again.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Luke Campbell's shorts are tooo short!!!!!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't want to see any potential world champions trying to take Mosley as a scalp. That would piss me off.


horrible thing to see man, can't believe anyone would even entertain the idea.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It'll be Senchenko or Diaz. Mosley it won't be, he can make more money fight in the US. I'll be very surprised if it's him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> are u joking? mosley shouldn't even be in the ring anymore, he's totally finished *I don't want to see him fight anyone ever again*.


:good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it's Mosley. He went into Cano's territory on a big night of boxing elsewhere so doubt GBP are to fussed with him now.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Can BOTH fighters give a bit of weight away?


Yes in Carl Frochs book they were both fat, Carl is never fat...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno if anyone watched the Rodriguez v Grachev fight but



Spoiler



Rodriguez destroyed him in 1, putting him down twice in the process. I think most had Rodriguez to win but in one round is quite impressive considering Grachev has been on a run of beating Erdei and Sylakh as well as taking Bute to the wire, many having him winning that one as well.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Must be mosley.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> Could it be Guerrero?


No way in HELL It's Guerrero, but if for some reason it is, I expect Brook will be getting a serious beating.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be happy with Mosley, big step up from Jones and didn't look too bad in his last fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

As bad as Mosley would be, you can bet your life that that fight would do far better than Senchenko and Diaz just on name value alone.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> are u joking? mosley shouldn't even be in the ring anymore, he's totally finished I don't want to see him fight anyone ever again.


In his last fight he beat a fighter who was robbed against Paulie. I dont see how this is completly finished.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Julio Diaz would be even worse then Mosley imo.
Only because he hurt Khan (many fighters can do that) it doesnt mean it will be a good fight.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

If its Diaz Eddie would get a shitload of abuse :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mosey is a fighter people know about and sky will big it up as Brooks coming out party against a big name


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The Ghost would be way too much for Brook.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Berliner said:


> In his last fight he beat a fighter who was robbed against Paulie. I dont see how this is completly finished.


you should of gone to specsavers then mate


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Paulie could be the only other one I could think, highly doubt it though, will be Mosley, Senchenko and Diaz ain't big names


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I think it's Mosley. He went into Cano's territory on a big night of boxing elsewhere so doubt GBP are to fussed with him now.


Yeah and still beat Cano who isnt that bad. Could even say that Brook never beat somebody like Cano.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> The Ghost would be way too much for Brook.


yeah he'd maul him


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> you should of gone to specsavers then mate


 If you want to see a fighter who is finished look at fat Toney.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell looks like a Blue Peter competition winner


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Danny said:


> I immediately skipped past Mosley because I thought there's basically zero chance of him coming over here, but then I thought 'maybe Golden Boy will send him over'.
> 
> Fuck I hope it isn't Sugar Shane, that would be awful.


Didn't think he had anything to do with Goldenboy after he fought Pacquiao???


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

nothing wrong with fighting mosley tbh.

good opponent and u have to remember hes just ticking along till he gets his mandatory shot


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> If its Diaz Eddie would get a shitload of abuse :lol:


If it`s Mosley he will get plenty of abuse,lets face it he will have to work very hard to make CHB happy on this one


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck to Campbell. 

Hope he amounts to more than our previous Olympians. Choosing the right promoter helps


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't want to see any potential world champions trying to take Mosley as a scalp. That would piss me off.


Two things we agree on :smile :deal


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> nothing wrong with fighting mosley tbh.
> 
> good opponent and u have to remember hes just ticking along till he gets his mandatory shot


Good enough for Canelo a year/18 months ago


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

'hi I'm Kell Brook and I don't drink Guiness and play darts whilst openly stating how funny I think it is to starve my number one contender of his title shot, therefore I can do no right'

:laddafi1


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

9 years and 30 fights a professional and all Brook has just done is prove he's definitely better than Carson Jones. He's obviously got talent, but there's clearly been something lacking so far, and after tonight, it's still not there...


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> nothing wrong with fighting mosley tbh.
> 
> good opponent and u have to remember hes just ticking along till he gets his mandatory shot


He's been one fight away from shot for like 3 years or so now!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> Paulie could be the only other one I could think, highly doubt it though, will be Mosley, Senchenko and Diaz ain't big names


Knocking Wicky out on his comeback makes him a big enough name for the casual.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he didnt even say harris' record :rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> Two things we agree on :smile :deal


:good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Berliner said:


> If you want to see a fighter who is finished look at fat Toney.


You think mosley is not shot, I don't need you advising me on whos finished or not, seriously.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

If its Mosley Ill be shouting Shane on all night.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Good enough for Canelo a year/18 months ago


exactly


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

this lad is 25!?


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Eddie said Mosley was asking for to much coin recently, would Senchenko be considered a big name? fine opponent imo but a big name? Eddie certainly seemed smug at the mention of it. Maybe by big name he meant an unknown Eastern European with loads of letters in it.

Could be Mallianiaggi, no stranger to these shores but surely got options elsewhere. I would be fine with Mosley personally, way past his best obviously but is going down hill slowly ala Glenn Johnson rather than a shot over night job, guy keeps himself in great nick and coming off a good win.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Luke Campbell photographed with his local football team


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> 9 years and 30 fights a professional and all Brook has just done is prove he's definitely better than Carson Jones. He's obviously got talent, but there's clearly been something lacking so far, and after tonight, it's still not there...


It really isnt good to look at. 30 fights and not one good fighter on the record.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Chatty said:


> If its Mosley Ill be shouting Shane on all night.


same here, I hope he rapes him.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

"The Beautiful City of Hull".:lol::lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Has Eddie promised the winner of this a shot at Burns? :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> 9 years and 30 fights a professional and all Brook has just done is prove he's definitely better than Carson Jones. He's obviously got talent, but there's clearly been something lacking so far, and after tonight, it's still not there...


Is Carson Jones his best win?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

future world champ here.

stalker couldnt even dent this guy


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I barely even fucking saw him, what a shit fight.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Broner gunna take his pick from all those coke whore wannabe wags in the crowd now


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Campbell doing exactly what he should do. Doesn't tell us anything as its a nothing fight but I think Campbell has a lot of potential.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> future world champ here.
> 
> stalker couldnt even dent this guy


Beating Harris= future world champ?

Man many fighters looked great in their pro debut.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking tomato can.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yeah and still beat Cano who isnt that bad. Could even say that Brook never beat somebody like Cano.


Yeah i think that's a fair call mate.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, enjoy your bum stomping, everyone gets one.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Campbell in one round just proved he's better than Tom Stalker.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> future world champ here.
> 
> stalker couldnt even dent this guy


Stalker wont go far in pros


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Beating Harris= future world champ?
> 
> Man many fighters looked great in their pro debut.


im kinda joking.

but campbell will go far. legit gold medallist


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "The Beautiful City of Hull".:lol::lol:


:rofl


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Looks very amateurish still.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

congratulations Luke


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Why Do top amateurs always have to start there pro careers with easy run of bouts? They drop to a level way way below their amatuer career.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Teeto said:


> congratulations Luke


Thank You.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think he actually wanted you to say "Welcome Luke", Carl. :lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Aye, give Andy Harris a clap, he really deserves it, Eddie must have told him the script, Football Gold is running late


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

No matter how much potential or drawing power he may have, that should never have been the 'main event'.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Why Do top amateurs always have to start there pro careers with easy run of bouts? They drop to a level way way below their amatuer career.


not all do. Look at the japanese Gold medal winner. He has a very hard first fight.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

"The pound signs in Eddie Hearns eyes" ahahahaha


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Campbell looks pubeless


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> No matter how much potential or drawing power he may have, that should never have been the 'main event'.


yeah. terrible main event.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Does that show us more of how good Luke Campbell is or how shit Tom Stalker is?


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Always thought Campbell would have trouble adapting to the pro game had a very amateur style used to step back and use the jab as a defensive weapon and never seemed to be spiteful with his shots. Time will tell.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thamk You.


you're welcome. Ignore the people who expect you to be Eder Jofre in the first round of your professional career. You did tremendously well.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Does that show us more of how good Luke Campbell is or how shit Tom Stalker is?


I think Campbell is good if not very good.
But Stalker is not good.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good luck to Campbell seems a nice fella.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> No matter how much potential or drawing power he may have, that should never have been the 'main event'.


It was the nominal `main event` on a decent card,nothing to get annoyed about.Like that lad from China.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Well that was unerfuckinwhelming. Campbell was always going to win but fuck that. Seriously doubt he's going to be out once a month aswell.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

The new De La Hoya.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Eddie: "AT least once a month for the next year" "We'll see him again in September" :rofl

Lol, Johnny Nelson, De La Hoya, fucking hell and Kal Yafai is Roy Jones jr


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

it's too easy for Luke Campbell to bone tonight, too easy :lol:


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Why Do top amateurs always have to start there pro careers with easy run of bouts? They drop to a level way way below their amatuer career.


Baffles me why they do this, fair enough if its an 18 year old like Hughie Fury but a 25 year old gold medalist who had loads of top level amateur bouts and in a main event of sorts atsch FFS


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Does that show us more of how good Luke Campbell is or how shit Tom Stalker is?


That 2 digs at Stalker in 5 minutes, i take it you're not keen on him?


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> No matter how much potential or drawing power he may have, that should never have been the 'main event'.


Wait!...What??....who said that was the main event???


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Carl needs to keep a beard. He just looks gay now, more gay. Like a gay with a big nose.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> not all do. Look at the japanese Gold medal winner. He has a very hard first fight.


Good. I wouldn't want to drop so far down I'm not saying fight for titles or anything.

Anyone know how Prince Arron get on?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Luke should be fighting next week, he's at lightweight now, so he shouldn't have a problem keeping his weight where it is.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice way to end the boxing season. Good show. The Coyle fight left me deflated honestly that young man boxed beautifully.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> it's too easy for Luke Campbell to bone tonight, too easy :lol:


lucky little shit all those groupies would get it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> That 2 digs at Stalker in 5 minutes, i take it you're not keen on him?


a fellow scouser aswell. im surprised tbh


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> That 2 digs at Stalker in 5 minutes, i take it you're not keen on him?


Honestly don't mind him, have nothing against him. Just don't rate based him on what I've seen.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ron Lewis on twitter says according to Eddie Hearn Brooks next fight will not as big a name as Moaley but a bigger name then Lopez and a name on the level as Ortiz:think


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> lucky little shit all those groupies would get it.


for every one of his haters he will bang a fit hood rat tonight

keep hatin' lads


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> "The Beautiful City of Hull".:lol::lol:


Fuck all wrong with Hull.....don;t be starting with all your upper working class shit here Mate :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Also could be pushed back to October


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> The new De La Hoya.


Oscar was olympic champ at 17, first 4 pro fights the opponents all had winning records then matched with Jeff Mayweather in fight 5, Oscar has far nicer eyes also.

No Comparison, unless you mean a typical low rent uk version of a far superior Yank equivalent.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Ron Lewis on twitter says according to Eddie Hearn Brooks next fight will not as big a name as Moaley but a bigger name then Lopez and a name on the level as Ortiz:think


Jessie Vargas??? :yep


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Is Carson Jones his best win?


Looking through his record there's nothing that really stands out as career defining. Matthew Hatton was a decent enough scalp, so if that is his best win, then he's gone backwards since then in my opinion.

Has he ever beaten anybody who was undefeated at the time? Has he ever been in a fight that he wasn't a strong favourite? He really needs to pull his finger out if he wants to achieve major honours before he retires...


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Nice way to end the boxing season. Good show. The Coyle fight left me deflated honestly that young man boxed beautifully.


Same here mate:-(

Good show though.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

seems like a nice guy, very self assured, hell do very well, im sure


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

berto if he wins his comeback?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> It was the nominal `main event` on a decent card,nothing to get annoyed about.Like that lad from China.


True, I just don't see why Matthews-Coyle couldn't have topped the bill with Campbell on beforehand.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Do feel for Coyle, he was whooping Derry's arse. Fantastic KO though, we'll all remember that for a while. Good show overall yeah.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Dammit, no US boxing either. Fudge, time for a movie I guess.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

iain weaver won in the usa last night, 2nd pro fight, levan ghvamichiva(sp) is fighting now apprently, in the usa


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> True, I just don't see why Matthews-Coyle couldn't have topped the bill with Campbell on beforehand.


I think they wanted the casual fans who just went for Campball and know nothing about boxing to stay to the end


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Give the man @TommyCoyle89 some appreciation on Twitter if you can, guys. Man genuinely deserves it.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> iain weaver won in the usa last night, 2nd pro fight, levan ghvamichiva(sp) is fighting now apprently, in the usa


Levan's career is being slightly oddly managed, within months of turning over, he was fighting good ex-Euro level fighters, and now he's journeymen fighters, has he had injury problems?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't been on this site for a few hours, just want to say great showing from Ogogo considering he's had 3 fights, remember, not so long ago, he gave BJS a half-decent fight over 10 rounds, Brook kind of did what he should have done first time round, although still displayed some finishing problems and still hasn't faced a world-class opponent, Selby I was delighted he got a test at last, now for the Euro belt I hope, Derry Mathews, you absolute G, Tommy Coyle, I hope to see you again in the not too distant future (rematch anyone), have to say, I thought Coyle would win it beforehand, wasn't quite right in the end though! Luke Campbell, well, we can't really take much from that fight, but the fans went home happy, and that was the aim of tonight I suppose, onwards and upwards


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Give the man @TommyCoyle89 some appreciation on Twitter if you can, guys. Man genuinely deserves it.


:lol: Shut the fuck up already.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I know he's a boring arse like but Dwyer pretty much gets it right on in his video he just made. Brook always looks terrific in the first 3 rounds but he still hasn't proven he can pace himself and that his stamina has improved. That's something you need to prove to make it at the top level.

Solid win and performance from Brook but more is needed in the future. Needs better opponents. Well done for tonight though. I'd like a Lopez or an Ortiz for September but we probably won't get that. More likely to be Diaz or Senchenko. I'll be shocked if it's Mosley or Malignaggi.

As for Jones? That fight confirmed to me what many have been saying for a while, that he's crap and nothing but a journeyman. Tough as fuck and can take a hell of a lot of punishment but he's still nothing special. I hope he isn't brought over here again personally. (P.S. sorry about all that stuff with his wife, was out of order laughing about it I suppose but again, I didn't start it or post it on twitter or tell anyone else too. The lad I told about it after reading about it on here got a bit over-zealous and posted it himself. Causing any trouble was never my intention I can safely say.)


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> :lol: Shut the fuck up already.


Tommy > Dairy Lee


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Give the man @TommyCoyle89 some appreciation on Twitter if you can, guys. Man genuinely deserves it.


No idea how that twitter bollocks works so I can`t. Would if I could though,he boxed really well but got caught by a big hitter. Would have put most fighters out of the match that punch. Good fight,I think Tommy will learn from it and to be honest it might do him good in the long run. Well done Derry,top bloke! Pleased for him and he will give Tommy the return,the guy likes to fight!


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Did not like Brook`s antics after he had hurt Jones at the end of one of the rounds. Acted like a prick in my opinion. It was not that great a showing from Brook for me,Carson Jones is a hard fighter but he was ready to go at the end of the second and Brook could not close out in round 3. I still think at the next level Brook is going to struggle,nothing from tonight showed otherwise.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Brook is better than British level but not world level. 

He might nab a belt if they get the right opponent but he's not going to go much further than he is now


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

cant believe derry pulled out the win with that hook


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> cant believe derry pulled out the win with that hook


Don't tell me you made the grave error of writing off Derry Mathews, despite Nick Halling and and Richie Woodhall giving us numerous warnings?!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why is tis fight at LMW anyway?


Basically, the official reason is 'inactivity', although I have not much idea on his eating habits really, rumours of him not being in 'great' shape. There's talk of a permanent move to LMW, although it has been denied by Brook and Hearn, although tbf, that might benefit him in the long run as welterweight is a deeper division Canelo notwithstanding (who I pray will move to MW to fight his Kazakh friend)


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I don't understand all the hate Brook gets, he is a tiny boxer with great accuracy and power what is there not to like?


For me anyway, I want him to do well, but it's just all the stuff that has happened behind the scenes is getting a bit boring now, and if he wants to step up, he needs a proper world-class fight, not this rematch


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

artful said:


> What did Richie say before the KO I missed it.


He basically backed Mathews to the hill, even when getting outboxed and looking desperate


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Richie Woodhall is now the smuggest bastard in the whole of Premier League city, Hull.


Next year, he'll be the smuggest bastard in the Championship city of Hull!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Why would Joshua sit around for a year and not then go to the World's, not box in the WSB or make any high-profile TV appearances? He's done fuck all to either captalize on his Olympic gold and gain more widespread exposure or prepare for the pro's fighting wise. I hope to fuck he's been doing a lot of high quality sparring with top pros.


He's been injured for a lot of it I think


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

How many of you watched the Makabu fight? I only managed to catch the last two rounds, but the consensus from the SOUTH AFRICAN commentators was that he edged it? Reminded me a bit of Afolabi the little I saw of him, will have to watch that card in full later on, no problem there as BN replay stuff constantly! Also, I'd like to why they had an SA judge but not a Ukrainian judge...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hooch said:


> Oscar was olympic champ at 17, first 4 pro fights the opponents all had winning records then matched with Jeff Mayweather in fight 5, Oscar has far nicer eyes also.
> 
> No Comparison, unless you mean a typical low rent uk version of a far superior Yank equivalent.


I hear ya, it was Nelson comparing them.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Levan's career is being slightly oddly managed, within months of turning over, he was fighting good ex-Euro level fighters, and now he's journeymen fighters, has he had injury problems?


im hearing he lost to8-9-1 Herrera, who hadn't won in 6 beforehand, SD


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> im hearing he lost to8-9-1 Herrera, who hadn't won in 6 beforehand, SD


Fucking hell. :-(


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Fucking hell. :-(


He went from fighting good opponents for a novice, to feasting on journeyman, if you do that eventually you'll be complacent and get turned over, and can have no-one else to blame. If he got KO'ed you could say fluke or caught cold, losing a decision to a journeyman will probably be more damaging


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Having thought about it, I'm still unimpressed by Brook's showing against Jones. Jones looked slower and more open to getting hurt rather than Kell working better. The first shot that really hurt Jones was when Brook held his head in place and rammed in an uppercut. Amazingly, Jim Watt didn't even mention this as a foul!

But, as soon as Jones started piling on the pressure, Kell looked clueless. He was easy to hit and was fortunate that Jones can't punch. I know Sky and Hearn are desperate to make Brook a star, but he just hasn't got what it takes to do much at world-level and certainly not at 147.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> How many of you watched the Makabu fight? I only managed to catch the last two rounds, but the consensus from the SOUTH AFRICAN commentators was that he edged it? Reminded me a bit of Afolabi the little I saw of him, will have to watch that card in full later on, no problem there as BN replay stuff constantly! Also, I'd like to why they had an SA judge but not a Ukrainian judge...


I saw the majority of the fight and the decision seemed fair. Very good contest; I don't know how both lasted the distance, especially Kucher who was hit with some massive shots throughout.

And Makabu's footwork is atrocious, but I guess that's part of what makes him such a fun fighter to watch :yep


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> I saw the majority of the fight and the decision seemed fair. Very good contest; I don't know how both lasted the distance, especially Kucher who was hit with some massive shots throughout.
> 
> And Makabu's footwork is atrocious, but I guess that's part of what makes him such a fun fighter to watch :yep


Of course it was a great fight, these are cruiserweights, they never let you down! :lol:How do you think both guys fit into the world scene now?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Of course it was a great fight, these are cruiserweights, they never let you down! :lol:How do you think both guys fit into the world scene now?


I'm not sure really. I don't think Kucher has the ability to be a fixture at world level, but Makabu seems to have more upside to his game. I'd throw him in with Wlod for the WBC title by the end of the year. You'd favour the Pole to win, but he has been in some tough fights lately and it could be the right time to challenge him.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> im hearing he lost to8-9-1 Herrera, who hadn't won in 6 beforehand, SD


That is a huge upset no doubt about it, a lot fo people wrre touting Levan as a future world champion], and to lose to a journeyman like Herrera is very odd. He had already beaten a few fighters who looked better than Herrera on paper. Be interesting to see how he comes back from this.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> That is a huge upset no doubt about it, a lot fo people wrre touting Levan as a future world champion], and to lose to a journeyman like Herrera is very odd. He had already beaten a few fighters who looked better than Herrera on paper. Be interesting to see how he comes back from this.


Lauri in his 5th/6th fight (?) was a big step, then he went back to journeyman, as I say eventually you lose the fire and get complacent, can you ever get that back? :conf especially after a loss not just a close call


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Having thought about it, I'm still unimpressed by Brook's showing against Jones. Jones looked slower and more open to getting hurt rather than Kell working better. The first shot that really hurt Jones was when Brook held his head in place and rammed in an uppercut. Amazingly, Jim Watt didn't even mention this as a foul!
> 
> But, as soon as* Jones started piling on the pressure, Kell looked clueless.* He was easy to hit and was fortunate that Jones can't punch. I know Sky and Hearn are desperate to make Brook a star, but he just hasn't got what it takes to do much at world-level and certainly not at 147.


He always does, even in his fight with Matthew. When Matt turned it on a little, Kell was getting hit and looked befuddled, and this is the exact reason why I've always said Khan would beat Brooketh, because he has fuck all idea of what to do with fighters who throw. Sadly, Amir's bloody resistance would probably play a part and would be just as vulnerable to also getting beat. He'll get found out soon, I think people are genuinely starting to look at his performances for what they are. He's just not got it.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> He always does, even in his fight with Matthew. When Matt turned it on a little, Kell was getting hit and looked befuddled, and this is the exact reason why I've always said Khan would beat Brooketh, because he has fuck all idea of what to do with fighters who throw. Sadly, Amir's bloody resistance would probably play a part and would be just as vulnerable to also getting beat. He'll get found out soon, I think people are genuinely starting to look at his performances for what they are. He's just not got it.


Yup, i think brook is decent but top world level, no way.
If that was alexander last night brook would of had the shit beaten out of him.
Lets be honest, jones is a euro level fighter at best. 
Theres a reason hearn wont move him on to top level, and we saw that reason last night


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What were the ticket prices for this event, guys?


£25 to £150. Was a great night!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

We had a great night, The free bar was decent if busy as fuck. Ringside seats were great and as someone already mentioned in the thread the event had the feel of an outdoor music festival. Great set up at Hull KR , the only gripe I really had was the massive open areas between the floor seating which just meant loads of people from the cheapest seast went and stood there so the people in the seats theyd paid £40-60 for couldnt see the action. NFI why they set it up like that..


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

widdy said:


> Yup, i think brook is decent but top world level, no way.
> If that was alexander last night brook would of had the shit beaten out of him.
> Lets be honest, jones is a euro level fighter at best.
> Theres a reason hearn wont move him on to top level, and we saw that reason last night


He was all set to fight Alexander?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Ryder looked decent. Really fancy him to beat BJS but lets see how he looks on Saturday. Great domestic clash to look forward to. I think Ryder could be a Light Middle. (But so could BJS)

Fielding looked ok just going throug the motions. Agree with most Smith is to soon. I think we see Smith win the British outright and move on before the year is out anyway. If Fielding wants a title he should go to 175. Conception who he was supposed to be fighting would be a good step up. Kerry Hope and Tony Dodson as well. I think we will see and all Liverpool clash with Smith at some point, but it will be Callum Smith.

Ogogo looked good. He has been matched well so far, hopefully he gets another 3 fights in before the year is out. Interesting to see how the GBP deal works. To stop Boulden was impressive.

Selby wasn't at his best but I thought he had a good opponent infront of him. Certainly Simion is capable of winning a European title so that shows you Selby is above that level. Anyone that scored it closer than 116-114 needs a new set of glasses. Plenty of room to improve. Maybe get the British outright v Walsh to keep busy in September and then try to get Billy Dib over for the Commonwealth, or Alexander Miskirtchian for the European. At the end of the day Selby the slickest there is, the slickest there was, the he slickest there ever will be + he is black & Welsh.

Feel sorry for Tommy Coyle. That was his moment of glory and he never really did anything wrong. He kind of reminded me of a domestic Michael Katsidis. I think he is another guy to add into that Lightweight domestic mix. Give him 2/3 fights to rebuild and then back in with a big name. Matthews looks there for the taking, but he has been for years. If I was Hearn I would look to make Matthews v Mitchell before the end of 2013. Richie Woodhall needs one more miracle before he gets ordained.

Interesting to see nobody addmitting they were wrong about him moving up to 154 after they were so vocal about it. But thats how this forum goes. Stoppage was premature but not as bad as the sheep on here would have you think. I give Brook a shot against the top 5-15 at Welterweight, his next opponent will be interesting. I still think he needs learning fights!! I think Khan blitzes him now as well, but the hate for Brook on here is stupid. You would think he is domestic leval the way people go on at him.

Luke Campbell looked good but cannot really read much into it. Hopefully he continues to be matched well, will be interesting to see what division he ends up in. But looks like we have a real talent on our hands.

Good show from Fast Car. Every fight was enjoyable and meant something, the title fights werr competative and the prospects were matched well. Would give it a 7/10.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Kell Brook on that suit and tie shit
> 
> @Wickio


Mmm. I know dat.

Kell Brook is the one who knocks.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Basically, the official reason is 'inactivity', although I have not much idea on his eating habits really, rumours of him not being in 'great' shape. There's talk of a permanent move to LMW, although it has been denied by Brook and Hearn, although tbf, that might benefit him in the long run as welterweight is a deeper division Canelo notwithstanding (who I pray will move to MW to fight his Kazakh friend)


Brook's not besting Lara, Cotto, Trout, Angulo, Molina, Andrade or Baysangurov either. I think he'd struggle with Smith and Bundrage too. Konečný has been in some hard fights but I still see him giving it a good go as well. In short, I don't see who he really matches up well with at the higher wait.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Interesting to see nobody addmitting they were wrong about him moving up to 154 after they were so vocal about it. But thats how this forum goes. Stoppage was premature but not as bad as the sheep on here would have you think. I give Brook a shot against the top 5-15 at Welterweight, his next opponent will be interesting. I still think he needs learning fights!! I think Khan blitzes him now as well, but the hate for Brook on here is stupid. You would think he is domestic leval the way people go on at him.


I will 100% hold my hands up if I am wrong, and he fights at 147 again. But he's not yet.

That said, I'm not as confident as I was that he is moving up.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He was all set to fight Alexander?


i know rob.
im not brooks biggest fan but he is decent,an decent boxer with a decent dig,just can't get my head around why,if he is meant to be that good he has never been stepped up past euro level,it feels like he has been around forever :deal


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

widdy said:


> i know rob.
> im not brooks biggest fan but he is decent,an decent boxer with a decent dig,just can't get my head around why,if he is meant to be that good he has never been stepped up past euro level,it feels like he has been around forever :deal


never had an am career, frank warren had taken him down a route with a dead end, and he had no experience or profile when he signed with hear.

Hearn basically signed Brook as a British title level fighter.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> never had an am career, frank warren had taken him down a route with a dead end, and he had no experience or profile when he signed with hear.
> *
> Hearn basically signed Brook as a British title level fighter*.


_
"Started from the bottom now we're STILL here"_


----------

